
These Are the World’s Cheapest Places to Buy Drugs, Alcohol and Cigarettes - SQL2219
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-12/japan-australia-rank-among-most-expensive-places-for-sinful-habits
======
RichardHeart
How many media buys are done to get you to do something bad for yourself to
profit some company some where. :(

This article just jumped on the pile and only got paid in clicks instead of
revshare. I'm doing media buys for youtube videos I make that I think will
make the world a better place. You should too.

If you don't advertise for a better world, who will? What a hilarious article
to provide contrast.

